# Looking for a Really Good Beef Slather Brisket



## marco007 (Dec 12, 2012)

We compete in KCBS Cook Offs, and looking for a Really Good Beef Slather for Brisket. I'm from TX, and know how a brisket is suppose be, but now reside in NC, and we have put out some good product. We have made some awesome brisket, with a 1/2-1 in smokering, tender as can be, nice bark.  We have used mustard, and terriyaki marinade, then rubbed after a couple of hours.  But it seems the guys that have used a thick slather, and inject, are the ones winning.  I'm usually a traditionalist, simple is better, I think beef tastes like beef all by itself.  And doesn't need all that, but if anyone has competed, know that the judges taste buds are out of wack.  Looking to improve my scores.  Some of the winning brisket doesn't even look like the normal color of a brisket.  I have my timing down, and smokering down, just don't know what's missing.  Tastes good, looks good, elastic test is good, little stretch then a nice pull.

If anyone has competed, and has placed, what are these judge martians looking for?

Has anyone had any luck using FAB B Lite, or other method or slather?  They say they are looking for a more beefier flavor, and can't get any more beefier, than leaving it natural.

Please help! 

Thanks,

Marco

Tex-A-Lina Cookers


----------



## 3montes (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like you know how to cook a good brisket. Why ruin that by paying money to enter a contest where you have to produce something inferior to satify the tastes of some judge who may have never cooked a brisket in his life but merely took a 8 hour class to become a judge so he could aggravate those who know how to cook! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Cook for yourself and friends or do like alot of us who have the talent and do contract cooks for private parties. Get paid for cooking the way you know how by people who appreciate your skills rather than pay money to produce something you wouldn't eat yourself in a effort to score a few points by the random tastes of a random judge.

Ok, sorry that dosen't answer your question and I don't myself use a slather on brisket. I dry rub, smoke and spritz during the smoke with beef broth, worsy and a little red wine mixture. Good luck to you in finding that magic ingredient though!!


----------



## marco007 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes we do cook for others and do catering, but there is something about competing, comraderie, and yes that hope of winning trophies and money!  We use terriyaki, salt and pepper for couple of hours in the cooler, and mustard, then our dry, and straight to the grill!   Before i wrap in foil, pour a 12oz coke, and let it coast for remainder of time. We spritz also!  Just wanted to see if anyone had any luck with a good slather  in a competition!
Right now we have a competition team, its the mystery of not knowing you might win, we know we have a good product!


----------

